# SEP Gulliver HST420



## Millsyboy (Sep 1, 2021)

Good morning wise ones. 

I own an S.E.P Gulliver HST420 sometimes branded S.E.P sometimes ISEKI 

I live in a remote part of france and have some issues with this little beauty that I'd like to fix myself if possible. 

I can't find a manual for love nor money and that's my first challenge but when I returned this summer after a prolonged absence (covid) Gulliver would reverse and go forwards but only at a snails pace plus no chance it would turn the PTO. 

I have received some advice from a local who reckons the Hydrostatic oil needs changing. 

If anyone could give me some advice or point me to the manual it would be highly appreciated. 

Kind regards

Steve


----------

